
Shopify shares dive after short seller's negative report - mbesto
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/04/shopify-shares-dive-after-andrew-lefts-negative-report.html
======
HarrietJones
Kinda feel that there's a conflict of interest here. It's in Citron Research's
interest for the shares to drop in value, given that they've been shorting
them.

